# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Surfen Ostsee/Nordsee/Holland/Dnemark...

## wavetrip

Moin  :Happy: 
suche Leute, mit denen man spontan wo am weekend ein oder auch 2...3 tage zum surfen fahren kann.
Ich selbst habe bisher an der Nordsee(Cuxhaven) gesurft, wohne nun in HH und bin auf freestyle umgestiegen. Bisher habe ich Stehreviere vorgezogen. Nun suche ich auch schon ma die kleine Welle oder auch einfach ma Flachwasser. Je nachdem halt. Da bin ich variabel. 
Ich war bisher gern in Makkum (NL Ijselmeer) oder Dnemark (fjrd)  
Ansonsten schlagt was vor  :Happy:  

Hauptsache ma gemeinsame Fahrten und Spa im Wasser  :Happy:  

Bin brigens  27 (m)  und habe Auto............................................

also  bis dennsen  

Sven

----------


## Surfer.surf

moin Sven bin Robert 25   komme aus 24960 Glcksburg und will wieder mit dem Surfen anfangen ! 
bin frher nur gefreerided  und war auch oft alleine los  nach holnis  !  
mein problem ist nur das ich fast jedes wochenende arbeiten muss und kaum zeit hab mal los zu kommen , meistens geht es nur am sonntag , naja was solls  ! auerdem msste ich mir mal ne neue ausrstung zulegen da ich meine alten sacher verkauft habe weil ich es erst ganz aufgeben wollte ! 
nun habe ich aber gemerkt das es ohne surfen nich geht deshalb fang ik mal wieder an ! 
mfg Robert

----------


## wavetrip

jooo
also dann mssen wa ma einfach losdsen, sobald du wieder Materal hast  :Happy:  

wenn du auto hast wre supi, da ich erst einen gefunden habe, der kein auto hat, den ich dann aufn weg richtung Ostsee einlade........................aber bekommt man alles hin.........ich brauch nen  bulli  xD

----------


## mr.hoe777

redest du etwa von mir?!?!  :Big Smile:

----------


## Surfer.surf

jo ich besorge mir mal neues material und denn meld ik mich bei dir mfg Robert

----------


## Surfer.surf

ik hab nur nen twingo aber passt alles rein

----------


## wavetrip

oki   :Happy:    ja  schaun  bin dabei mir nen t4 evtl anzulegen.................mich nervt es  dauernd die packerei aufs dach und  auto sowieso  voll

----------


## Surfer.surf

jo das kenn ik aber meisten lohnt sich ja die packerei  :Smile:  , 
hab hier bei mir einen neuen surfspot gefunden in gelting  ( wackerballig ) is ein stehrevier und sehr gut bei westwind  ! hab am 14. juni urlaub undwerd versuchen bis dahin eine neue ausrstung zu bekommen !

----------


## wavetrip

ohh da google  ich ma gleich wo das ist  gelting .................    westwind ist heidkate also kiel supi   oder gold auf fehmarn   was halt weiter stlich von dir wre.  

also dann schau man in ruhe nach surfmaterial  :Happy:    htte da evtl noch ein ca 90 liter board  (so 10 jahre alt)  powerpox  und eher raceboard

----------


## wavetrip

ahhh gelting   gegenber  von dk  kegnaes, wo ich pfingsten war  da kann man auch gut ein weekend ma hinfahren    von  flens aus  ca 70 km  und bei westwind  aufn fjord und ostwind  halt ostsee   nur kein stehrevier  die ostsee...........

----------


## Surfer.surf

jo hab schon einige sachen zusammen , also wenn du mal lust hast ik hab wieder die letzten beiden juli wochen urlaub und plane da mal so richtig surfen zu gehen , wre cool wenn du da auch mal urlaub bekommst denn knnten wir zusammen mehrere spots checken und hacken ! mfg Robert aus glcksburg

----------


## wavetrip

moooinsen  
das hrt sich ja man gut an  :Happy: 
ich muss erst ma mein skate flicken:-(   das zweite mal mit den skate aufn wasser gewesen  hatten  sams in dorum(cuxhaven) und hatten schon  wellen da ^^  najaaa  mit der nose  zuerst wieder gelandet und ab in schlick 
also  jaaaaa  letzte juliwoche wre so gesehen  gut, da ich die ersten beiden wochen zum gardasee wollte  aber ist momentan noch sooo  net ganz geklrt  und knnte dann aufjeden  noch ne woche zusammen  spontan weg  da wo grad wind ist  an unseren ksten  :Happy:

----------


## Surfer.surf

Kannst ja noch berlegen ob du bock hast

----------


## wavetrip

jau bock aufjeden. und das mit gardasee   steht auf der kippe   also abwarten und dann spontan  :Happy:

----------


## Surfer.surf

jo das machn wir so

----------


## Surfer.surf

hab ab nchste woche schon urlaub

----------


## wavetrip

moooin 
und was machen wa next week??? also jetzt weekend und montag is gut was angesagt an wind. aber ma abwarten. ich wre zu zweit. das man evtl sich  ma wo trifft zum surfen ??????

----------


## Surfer.surf

tach jo ich bin samstag und sonntag in san peter ording und nehme meine surfsachen mit !
ik fahre einen gelben aufflligen renault twingo und ik stehe zusammen mit nem t3 bus aufm strand ! 
wenn du lust hast kannst ja lang kommen  . mfg

----------


## wavetrip

moooin 
htte ich gemacht, nur musste nach cuxhaven :-(  und windansage war eh bis zum weekend immer wieder anders. und habe mir ne dicke beule in bus reingefahren :-( musste erst das heute klren und nun warte ich die tage wieder auf wind. hast du was geplant???
und kommendes weekend bin ich wieder cuxhaven wegen nem termin.
aber wenn mittwoch oder donnerstag wind sein sollte  dann will ich los

----------


## Surfer.surf

moin muss arbeiten hab sptschicht

----------


## Surflmmel

Hay, 
am kommenden WE, dh Sa/So und Mo (07-09.08) soll es lt. Windguru in Hanstholm wieder richtig knallen. So zumindest die aktuelle Vorhersage. Hat jmd Zeit und Bock mal wieder nen paar Waves zu shredden?



Greets

The Surflmmel

----------


## daisy

Moin Sven, wenn wind in dnemark, bin ich dabei. gerne auch welle ... muss aber nicht sein! 
habe zeit und bulli ist vohanden ... fehlt nur noch der wind! 
gerne melden!

----------


## wavetrip

mooooin

kommende wochenende  will surflmmel ^^  nach dk  ich kann aber nicht, da ich erst sams abend losfahren knnte. und momentan ist auch net wind angesagt, die windprognose ist wieder im keller frs weekend  also abwarten...............
wenn dann gehts nach fehmarn am sams abend  bis sonntag   also daisy    schaun wa ma  aber sonst gern. du bist w???  nach fehmarn kommt noch eine mit die surft............also wren wa spontan  3-4 leute

----------


## daisy

Hi, w - ja! dieses wochenende scheint es keinen wind zu geben - leider.

----------


## wavetrip

jop  fr montag  momentan etwas brise angesagt^^   ich werde sams  entspannt dem entgegen schaun  viell  auch so nach fehmarn, denn eine (un)bekannte wird sich auch zu 99% auf den weg machen


wir hren voneinander     :Happy:

----------


## stephan.freestylewave

Na die (un)bekannte wrde ich ja gerne mal sehen. Ein Leidensgenosse mangels Wind.....

Aloha und bis demnchst

Stephan

----------


## wavetrip

hey   keule ............... :Happy:  
kann echt net sein  was momentan los ist ey   hoffe  next weekend haben wa bei der regatta wind....dann knn wa  folio  ma wegfreeeeeestylen ^^

cuuuuuu  bis  freitag

----------


## stephan.freestylewave

hey, bin immer noch vllig fertig, Samstag mit 6,5 er bis zum umfallen und Abends noch in Beers ins Zelt. War gestern so kaputt, da ich keine Lust hatte, surfen zu gehen. bis Freitag zur Regatta...

----------


## wavetrip

heeeheeeeeee :Happy:    tja  kommt im alter wa  ^^    jau dann werden wa sams  ma was machen

----------

